
Ruth Bader Ginsburg Assigned a Supreme Court Majority Opinion for the First Time - DoreenMichele
https://www.bustle.com/p/ruth-bader-ginsburg-assigned-a-supreme-court-majority-opinion-for-the-first-time-in-her-career-8848135
======
haZard_OS
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16889760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16889760)

